# Paul Revere Copper cookware



## rahimlee54 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ran across a set of copper cookware from someone on facebook market. The set belonged to the guy's grandfather and he isn't sure what it is. After looking around the net I think it is paul revere copper, from an early production run. Around 50 years old, if I am correct. SS fused to copper. Anyone used these or have any info? Gonna check them out on Saturday and may grab them and give a whirl.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## bkultra (Jan 23, 2018)

If it's truly 50yrs old, it would be tin lined... Paul Van Achter didnt perfect the technique of bonding stainless steel to copper until 1983.

You might want to ask about their thickness. You really want it to be 2.5mm+ (2mm is acceptable)

Edit: looked it up... The Revere 'copper' pieces are copper coated clad stainless and of thinner gauge. It's not true copper cookware so ignore my above post.

Revere introduced the Paul Revere Ware line in 1967. Produced only at the Oneonta, AL plant, the copper/stainless steel material it used was made in-house using a high temperature, pressure-bonding process, not the traditional Revere electro-plating process. Designed as much (or more) for visual appeal as for function, the solid brass handles were attached with rivets welded to the bodies (producing a riveted handle with no exposed rivet heads on the cooking surface).

Initial production carried "Limited Edition Collection" stamped on the undersides of the handles while a stylized Paul Revere "signature" was later added to the underside of each piece. This combination was designated the "Paul Revere Signature Collection" when the handle imprint was removed. A special issue commemorating the American Bicentennial added "1776-1976" to the hallmark."


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 23, 2018)

Photo of them


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 23, 2018)

bkultra said:


> If it's truly 50yrs old, it would be tin lined... Paul Van Achter didnt perfect the technique of bonding stainless steel to copper until 1983.
> 
> You might want to ask about their thickness. You really want it to be 2.5mm+ (2mm is acceptable)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, may have to pass on this one then. I don't really need them but figured if it was the real deal may be nice to have.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 23, 2018)

You would be getting all the maintenance and care requirements (assuming you do not like the tarnished look) without getting any of the thermal benefits that copper offers. They are two layer cookware, stainless steel with a thin layer of copper, mainly for appearance.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2018)

Have bought pots from swap meet. Just a few bucks each, they are durable & do the job. Figured the copper clad was a benefit not just for show. It must help with conductivity some.

Have read that the pots made overseas now are poor quality.


----------

